# 12x12 walnut beams



## David Van Asperen (Jul 29, 2015)

This is the story so far. My father in law while having coffee with the crew mentioned that I am looking for some interesting logs for the mill that I will soon be getting. One of the guys asked if I would be interested in some 12x12 walnut beams. They have been stored outside in a stack (not sure if they have been stickered) not sure how long they have been stored there. He was told that they were too hard to cut.
My question is do any of you know how long a black walnut beam stored outside in a possibly non stickered stack can survive and still have usable wood.
Sorry no pictures yet. I am planning a road trip to check this possible score out as soon as I can, but my mind is going all over the place trying to figure out how much good wood may be there.
Was told that there are a lot of them ( no firm number) 12x12 and 30 foot long.
Come on guys help me dream.
Dave
@Kevin repost anywhere it may get me more info. Thanks

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 29, 2015)

Holy Crap. Those sound like prime candidates for a timber frame barn if there are a bunch of them. I've sawn walnut on my mill without problems and I'd think that unless they have obvious major defects going all the way through you should get some decent lumber out of them. As far as how long, I've milled trees cut over 5 years ago that were just left laying on the ground and gotten pretty good yield for what that's worth.....

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 29, 2015)

Walnut logs can lay in a field for years and still yield good heart wood (the sapwood will rot). Cants or beams can be stored in the right conditions for decades and beyond.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## DavidDobbs (Jul 29, 2015)

I milled a Walnut log that my Dad had
Cut before he had retired. That was as in 1992. I milled it in the fall of 2013 It had been laying in the weeds in the barn lot. It still had lot of good Lumber & a real nice porcelain fence insulator..... Lol But I missed it by less than a ¼".

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------

